# shad sale



## yknotfrank (Apr 10, 2004)

This coming year I will have bait fish on my website, amishoutfitters.com.

I have got about a thousand pounds of shad cured and frozen now. These are cured, not salted. They will not turn mushy when thawed. You can refreeze them 4 or 5 times.

I have a batch that I am not happy with in the freezer. I mistimed the curing and washing. They are fully cured, but there is still some oil coming out of them. Rather than rewash and repack them, I am selling them off for $2.50 a bag. The bags weigh around 3 1/2 to 4 pounds and have 50 4" to 8" shad in a bag. This price doesn't include shipping. 

Give me a call if you are interested.

1-800-473-1748
1-216-577-7087

Thanks,
Frank Kittrick
yknotfrank


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

No wonder its getting hard to find enough bait just to go fishing


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

When you say that you cured them do you mean you dried them or something? Do they still smell like shad and have all the oil/blood/juices?


----------



## yknotfrank (Apr 10, 2004)

They are cured the same as salmon eggs. They retain their juices. Some oil comes out, but yes, they still smell like shad. Anyone who goes into my barn will attest. They are still firm and flexible and will stay on a hook. The 4" to 9" shad take about a week to cure in this weather. The big ones, 10" to 16", will take about 2 weeks. I have some that weigh almost 3 pounds.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Are they Lake Erie shad? We can't use them inland if they are due to VHS.

I bummed because I used to collect LE shad every November for the next summer's catfishing. Haven't been allowed to do that for a couple of years now. Looking for a new inland shad source.


----------



## yknotfrank (Apr 10, 2004)

I talked to the ODNR about the VHS and was told that because these are dead and cured there was no problem.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.agri.ohio.gov/public_docs/news/2009/06-09-09 VHS Release - final.pdf




_Kaleigh Frazier, ODA Public Information Officer, 614-728-6211 _​_Beth Ruth, ODNR Public Information Officer, 614-265-6860 _


PM sent to you.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

TeamClose said:


> No wonder its getting hard to find enough bait just to go fishing


Yah.....???? LOL!! their just sooo hard to find LMAO!!!!


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

Whatever you do with Lake Erie or Clear Fork fish, be certain to strictly adhere to the current letter of VHS law as expressed in the Ohio Department of Agriculture's VHS proclamation. Here is the direct link to the full current version:
http://www.agri.ohio.gov/public_docs/news/2009/VHS Proclamation.pdf

Watch for any updates to be posted here (the latest incarnation is linked following the title "2009 VHS Proclamation Extension"):
http://www.ncrac.org/Info/StateImportRegs/ohio.htm#VHS


----------

